# Trabalho de Meteorologia e Climatologia



## Goku (22 Dez 2009 às 19:53)

Boas.

Ando na universidade e tenho uma cadeira neste semestre que é Meteorologia e Climatologia e um dos momentos de avaliação é fazer uma caracterização climática e classificação climática de uma zona do pais que neste caso é Viseu.
Gostava caso fosse possível que alguém me visse o meu trabalho e desse uma opinião sobre ele relativamente se está bom ou o que deva acrescentar.

Aqui vai o download do trabalho.
Licenciatura em Protecção Civil (Guardado automaticamente).docx

Aqui vai o download das normais climatológicas utilizadas neste trabalho.




Que livros aconselham para este tipo de matéria??

Obrigado a todos vós.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2009 às 20:41)

O download dá-me erro


----------



## Goku (22 Dez 2009 às 21:57)

Existe mais algum local onde possa alojar o ficheiro para download??


----------



## Lousano (22 Dez 2009 às 22:00)

Por exemplo aqui:

http://www.4shared.com/


----------



## Goku (22 Dez 2009 às 22:11)

Tópico actualizado.


----------

